# Mythic Scribes Tavern



## SeverinR (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Nov 20, 2018)

*tries to sit coolly in a dark corner, Strider-fashion, but im struggling to persuade my wings to fit, as I am a dragon*


----------



## Ireth (Nov 20, 2018)

I eye the tavern curiously... when did this get here? It's a place out of the cold at least. I step inside, pushing my hood back and shaking out my hair as I look around. It's pretty empty in here. I offer the dragon in the corner a smile. Nice wings.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 26, 2019)

Seems the tavern has been forgotten.  I wonder if I dust and tap a keg, if people would return?  Screw the dusting, I tap a keg and fill a mug and sit quietly in a chair facing the door and enjoy the stale beer smell. It's not like my clothes are that clean, a little dust would just add to the character of the cloth.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 26, 2019)

What's on tap?


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 26, 2019)

The Schiff Herr is off to one side banging one side of a box and muttering. He's convinced the karaoke machine is broken.


----------



## Ban (Feb 27, 2019)

If someone sat down and started roleplaying in this tavern, we'd have a roleplay in a roleplay. If the subject of that roleplay also happens to be on roleplaying, I think we may just break the rules of reality.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 28, 2019)

Ban said:


> If someone sat down and started roleplaying in this tavern, we'd have a roleplay in a roleplay. If the subject of that roleplay also happens to be on roleplaying, I think we may just break the rules of reality.



*spreads out dice and character sheets on the table before me*


----------



## pmmg (Feb 28, 2019)

Cool, a tavern...where's the dwarf tossing?


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 13, 2019)

pmmg said:


> Cool, a tavern...where's the dwarf tossing?


"Dwarf tossing is not allowed" Since the incident with the unicorn...It wasn't pretty.  



Ban said:


> If someone sat down and started roleplaying in this tavern, we'd have a roleplay in a roleplay. If the subject of that roleplay also happens to be on roleplaying, I think we may just break the rules of reality.


   Rules of reality are all made up and the points don't matter, btw whose line is it...Anyway?


----------



## pmmg (Mar 13, 2019)

No dwarf tossing? Least I brought my dice.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 14, 2019)

But YOUR dice has 3 Sixes, 2 Fives and 1 One.
okay... I'm in!
What's the game. I've never played before but it looks like fun!


----------



## Ban (Mar 14, 2019)

CupofJoe said:


> But YOUR dice has 3 Sixes, 2 Fives and 1 One.
> okay... I'm in!
> What's the game. I've never played before but it looks like fun!



It's called roll the two, in which you have to roll a two or else give Ban all of your money.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 2, 2019)

CupofJoe said:


> But YOUR dice has 3 Sixes, 2 Fives and 1 One.
> okay... I'm in!
> What's the game. I've never played before but it looks like fun!



*Le Gasp* How could that have happened?

Not supposed to have a one...


----------



## Orc Knight (Apr 2, 2019)

Continues to fail spot checks to find the bar. Ends up in the lounge watching ball games he has a hard time comprehending but handing money over for anyways.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 29, 2019)

Mythic tavern special:
Venison surprise-(It's be a surprise if the Mythic hunter finds any game to put in the special)
hot Meat/vegetable pies (what ever we can get our hands on)
Top shelf wine-who are we kidding, most of you couldn't afford vinegar.

Room rates:
private room; 3 crowns
semi private room2 occupants) 2 crowns
barracks: 12 occupants, 5 circlets
sleeping in bar: 3 circlets(if you still have anything left when you wake up.)

Bath services: trough out back-free
                        fresh bath-1 crown
                        second bath-5 circlets
                        used bath water-1 circlet

Management offers no entertainment services nor provides company for thy bed.
Wake up alerts: Rooster crows at sun up, get up or shut up.


----------



## Futhark (Apr 30, 2019)

The gnarled tree enters the tavern, greeting the staves cordially as it passes.  It eyes the group drinking and casting dice at one table; it mutters about rule breakers to itself.  Planting itself at the bar, it orders a root beer, and decides it’s not leaving until autumn.


----------



## Orc Knight (Apr 30, 2019)

Hope it doesn't trip.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 14, 2019)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> *tries to sit coolly in a dark corner, Strider-fashion, but im struggling to persuade my wings to fit, as I am a dragon*


We are all dragons at heart,or grass fed meat for slaughter.  Sometimes, no matter how you try, you will become a morsel for some bigger dragon.


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Aug 21, 2019)

The sword propped up by the doorway finally realizes that her previous weilder has abandoned her and gives a melodramatic sigh.  Probably going to become rusty and crumble into dust after a day or two, she lamented.


----------

